# Gamescom 2014 Fast Path oder Presse ?



## ZeroCool28 (8. Juli 2014)

Woher bekomme ich diese Jahr meine Karten ?


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

Auf der Internetseite?!
Gamescom in Google eingeben. Fertig.


----------



## ZeroCool28 (8. Juli 2014)

Erst lesen, dann schreiben  
Suche Presse Karten oder Fast Path Karten !!!!


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

ZeroCool28 schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann schreiben
> Suche Presse Karten oder Fast Path Karten !!!!



Ohh :o

Das weis ich leider nicht, tut mir leid, da war ich etwas zu voreilig.


----------



## ZeroCool28 (8. Juli 2014)

Passiert  
Hatte für letztes Jahr über die Ebay Kleinanzeigen jemanden gefunden der für Ubisoft sein Fast Path Armband verkaufte und sowas brauch ich dies Jahr auch wieder !!!!


----------



## danyo23 (8. Juli 2014)

ZeroCool28 schrieb:


> Passiert
> Hatte für letztes Jahr über die Ebay Kleinanzeigen jemanden gefunden der für Ubisoft sein Fast Path Armband verkaufte und sowas brauch ich dies Jahr auch wieder !!!!


 
Du meinst diese sozusagen VIP karten womit man an den langen schlangen vorbei kann ?


----------



## ColorMe (8. Juli 2014)

Hab einfach am gleichen Tag geburtstag und du bekommst die geschenkt (zumindest war es bei mir damals in Leipzig so).


----------



## Keksdose12 (8. Juli 2014)

Mach doch einfach bei ebay kleinanzeigen oder hier ne anfrage rein.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

Bändchen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, nur diese Karten, die für einzelne Spiele gelten. Und die gab es beim Infostand in der Business Area bei der jeweiligen Firma, wenn man lieb gefragt hat


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

Gibts die für dieses Jahr überhaupt? Also da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## MaxRink (8. Juli 2014)

Die Presse /  Fachbesuchertickets ja (hab selbst eins). Aber die priority ham sie AFAIK abgeschafft.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Juli 2014)

Wird eh wieder unerträglich voll


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

Ja Fachbesucherticket habe ich auch, und nein dieser Tag wird sich definitiv lohnen, aber ich rede ja von seinen Fast Path Karten. Habe die bis jetzt nur 2x mal mit erlebt.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2014)

Hohe Priorisierung für wichtige Partner und Presse gibt es noch. Diese Berechtigungen darf man aber keinesfalls weitergeben. Normalerweise sollte das Band auch so eng sitzen, dass mans nicht ohne Zerstörung abbekommt. Zudem bekommt ein Verkäufer eines solchen Bands richtig Ärger, wenn man ihn erwischt.

Ich bin Redakteur für zwei große deutsche Medien und bekomme für derartige Messen notfalls vor Ort noch ein Presseticket und über meine Partnerkontakte auch den Zugang ins Hinterzimmer und an der Schlange vorbei. Ich bin dieses Jahr aus terminlichen Gründen nicht auf der Gamescom, würde aber nie mein Ticket/Zugangsrechte verkaufen. Das Risiko für den Verkäufer ist einfach verdammt hoch. Auch moralisch ist sowas ziemlich arg. Mich wundert es daher, dass du letztes Jahr so locker an einen Pressezugang gekommen bist.


----------



## Laudian (17. Juli 2014)

Bitte keine Kaufgesuche außerhalb des Marktplatzes und erst Recht keine Kaufgesuche zu Sachen, die nicht verkauft werden dürfen.

MfG
Laudian


----------

